# Dell Optiplex 755 Beeping



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello,

My Dell Optiplex SFF 755 with Windows XP Home after loading into Windows gives 6 fast audible beeps in series, sometimes it gives 5 I cannot make out any pauses or gaps for beep codes.

I have run memtest the RAM is fine. Also removed the RAM and tested individually both fine. Hard drive is new.

The PC sometimes runs noticeably slower when browsing but sometimes its absolutely fine.

Anyone help really stumped. Dell diagnostics cannot locate any trouble other than a small 1B63:0268 audio error code which is unrelated.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Beep codes are emitted well before Windows has loaded, not after. The only other beeps I've come across are those emitted by a faulty hard drive so I would test it with DOS-based diagnostic software which runs from a bootable CD.

One such testing utility is _SeaTools for DOS_ which can test any hard drive brand. Get it here: SeaTools | Seagate

You need to create a CD from the SeaTools ISO file, and you can do that with _IMGBurn_: Download ImgBurn 2.5.7.0 - FileHippo.com

When you've made the CD, boot your Optiplex from it to use SeaTools.
Download ImgBurn 2.5.7.0 - FileHippo.com


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

As pip22 said run a test on your HD.

Find the manufacturer of your HD and use the appropriate tool here
Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

Yea I thought it was odd but it is happening everytime after Windows has loaded.

Its now intermittently done 5 brief beeps as opposed to 6 beeps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it coming from the PC speakers or from the motherboard speaker?


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes its from the Mobo, not the computer speakers.

Webpages are loading but noticeably slower to what they used to.

Will be running HD diagnostic tomorrow.


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

Computer was running very slow.

Have run chkdsk /f and hard drive was clear no errors.

So I wiped the hard drive and rebooted Windows XP.

Everything was fine installed several drivers, installed the wireless card, installation was fine, it would detect wireless networks but simply refused to connect to the wireless network, tried re-installing it several times.

Then suddenly got a blue screen with this:

*Hardware Malfunction

NMI: Parity Check / Memory Parity Error

The system has halted.*

Anyone have any clue what is going on?

P.S. I have not got around to install certain drivers such as the graphics driver.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It could be because the video drivers or a failing video card, does it have a discrete card or is it using the integrated video?

Hardware Malfunction Results in System Error Message


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

It is not an integrated graphics, its external/discreet GeForce 220 put into the board through the (PCI-e?) slot. I will install the graphics driver which hopefully rule that out.

I've tried several versions of my wireless driver and still the wireless card can detect but not connect to the wireless hub.

Could it be that my wireless card is failing? Its right next to my graphics card which does run a little hot.

My wireless was connected before but I noticed it was disconnecting very often.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the wireless card built in or a usb port adapter?
Have you installed the motherboard chipset drivers?

Lets see an IP config 

Start>Run type cmd.exe hit enter, at the C:\ prompt type ipconfig /all hit enter. Right click, select all, right again to copy the window contents to the clipboard, then either paste them here or if there is no network connection paste into open note pad and paste, copy the txt file to a working PC using a usb drive and paste them here.


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

I installed all the chipset drivers.

Its a PCI Zyxel G-302 like this one: 

ZyXEL G-302 v3 Wireless 54Mbps 802.11g Standard and Low Profile PCI Card with Removable Antenna: Zyxel: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

I did the ipconfig and got this result:










You can also see the wireless connection attempting to connect and failing, all my other computers are connecting fine and they've just had fresh windows installs.

Could it be the wireless card that is playing up? It was disconnecting every 5-15 minutes when I first noticed the problems with my computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes I believe it is the card, the ipconfig report is stating media disconnected for the wireless card, I've seen that with failed cards before.


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

OK thanks wrench, much appreciated.

Would the card be disconnecting like that if it was failing, it was working like this before the reboot? I reseated the wireless card also, to make sure it wasn't that.

I'll order a new wireless card and see whether this will correct it :smile:


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

I connected up to the HUB by LAN cable speed was great.

Then all of a sudden the wireless decided to start working!!

It is disconnecting as before, so have ordered a new card.

Will let you know when its sorted.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sure sounds like a failing card, let us know how you make out.


----------



## thrombox (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't touched the computer since the reboot and first successful wireless connection, all I have done is reposition the wireless hub onto a table from the floor in the next room.

It now appears that my computer is completely cured of its previous ailments. It works flawlessly and has done so for the last few days.

Bewildered to say the least, when I was sure that something or the whole computer was failing.

The new wireless card I've ordered is an upgrade so we shall see if it goes quicker.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear it's still working


----------

